# No more alcohol wipes with Freestyle Libre 1 and 2



## Robin (Mar 10, 2021)

Just a Libre related heads up. Had an email from Abbott this morning saying they will no longer be including alcohol wipes in the sensor package, and you should buy your own in future. (A load of waffle about CE marks and buying from external sources messing up their own CE mark if a manufacturer changes their product, but the cynic in me says, it will save them a few bob!)


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 10, 2021)

For anyone that actually uses them you may want to start your searching for your own

As of this month Abbott will no longer be supplying them in the box
xx


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 10, 2021)

Should have read new posts before I did one 
xx


----------



## Robin (Mar 10, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Should have read new posts before I did one
> xx


Great minds...


----------



## grovesy (Mar 10, 2021)

For the time been I have enough wipes from previous packs I have not used but kept.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 10, 2021)

When I started on my current Medtronic sensors they advised that I did not need to use any alcohol wipes,  and suggested using them would harden the skin (I remember using alcohol soak on my feet before walking weeks many years ago to harden them ) .  They suggested just washing and drying.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 10, 2021)

You can buy boxes of 100 wipes from chemists or online for a couple of quid. You can also get them on prescription.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 10, 2021)

I know a fair few people who make up kits of things to sell and in the last few months things have gone crazy with the supply of just about everything, so they are rejigging and then trying again when the new sources fail - one poor soul has redone all her stock every month this year and is on the point of giving up as she just can't get what she needs, because her suppliers can't get what they need.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2021)

I've just had a message from Abbott saying they will no longer be providing the alcohol wipes with the sensors. Funny how they've been fine for the past 5 years or so, probably saves them a bit of money 




> Hi Alan,
> 
> Thank you for choosing the FreeStyle Libre family of products for your diabetes management. We would like to provide an update regarding the alcohol wipes in our sensor kits.
> 
> ...


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 11, 2021)

Guess its all about profit, so reducing costs here & there.

Wipes are cheap to buy on ebay amazon, usually pay around £3 for box of 100, that's with free p&p.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 11, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Guess its all about profit, so reducing costs here & there.
> 
> Wipes are cheap to buy on ebay amazon, usually pay around £3 for box of 100, that's with free p&p.


The email says they are having difficulty obtaining the wipes from there usual suppliers.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 11, 2021)

grovesy said:


> The email says they are having difficulty obtaining the wipes from there usual suppliers.



Any excuse, must be 100's of suppliers out there with CE mark willing to provide wipes for product.


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2021)

Northerner said:


> I've just had a message from Abbott saying they will no longer be providing the alcohol wipes with the sensors. Funny how they've been fine for the past 5 years or so, probably saves them a bit of money


Only a bronze medal for you, @Northerner !








						Buy your own wipes
					

Just a Libre related heads up. Had an email from Abbott this morning saying they will no longer be including alcohol wipes in the sensor package, and you should buy your own in future. (A load of waffle about CE marks and buying from external sources messing up their own CE mark if a...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				











						Alcohol Swabs In Libre Sensor Kits
					

For anyone that actually uses them you may want to start your searching for your own  As of this month Abbott will no longer be supplying them in the box xx




					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2021)

grovesy said:


> The email says they are having difficulty obtaining the wipes from there usual suppliers.





nonethewiser said:


> Any excuse, must be 100's of suppliers out there with CE mark willing to provide wipes for product.


That’s not the exact excuse they’re using. It’s that if the supplier changes the wipes, or they source them from a different supplier, Abbott has to tweak its own CE mark.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 11, 2021)

Robin said:


> That’s not the exact excuse they’re using. It’s that if the supplier changes the wipes, or they source them from a different supplier, Abbott has to tweak its own CE mark.



All excuses Robin, not beyond realms of possibility to make tweaks so can supply wipes in near future, what's bet they don't looking at email urging customers to purchase own from pharmacies & retailers.


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> All excuses Robin, not beyond realms of possibility to make tweaks so can supply wipes in near future, what's bet they don't looking at email urging customers to purchase own from pharmacies & retailers.


Yes, and I expressed my cynicism on the thread I started (see link above)


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 11, 2021)

I finally got the email this morning after doing the thread yesterday lol, I have to admit I rarely use them as I'm always fresh out the shower and find them a little useless with being so small and having little grip but the exact brand supplied in the kits was one of the first results in an eBay search and from that seller were £3.95 for a box of 100 xx


----------



## MarkGeordie (Mar 11, 2021)

I never used them anyway. I’ve always used my own I sourced from online.


----------



## Matchless (Mar 11, 2021)

If i run out of alcohol wipes i use surgical spirit with woman's makeup cotton  remover wipes .


----------



## danielmg (Mar 11, 2021)

Surely not providing the wipes would increase the possibility of sensor errors or unreliability. The wipes provided a level of good practice/procedure to the process of removing and re-applying a new sensor. Without this, there could be more scope for negative user experiences. It's almost (not quite though) the same as just supplying the sensor only without any adhesive, and asking users to purchase their own tape to secure it to the correct site. Asking users to choose from and use from a variety of options (some possibly unregulated or unsuitable) could cause interference issues.


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 11, 2021)

@danielmg That's what I was thinking. It may end up costing them because people run out of or don't buy wipes and the sensors come unstuck because the site prep has not been good enough. I can't see it as a cost cutting exercise because firstly the wipes will cost pennies and secondly Abbott don't come across as penny pinching. They rarely quibble about replacing sensors even when people knock them off, so it has to be a logistical problem. However I think they should be solving it, not putting the onus on the customer.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 11, 2021)

Soap and water preps the area just as well as the alcohol wipes do to be fair xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 11, 2021)

I’ve been seeng this discussed in the Facebook group. It seems to be a change rolling out over Europe.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 12, 2021)

Robin said:


> Only a bronze medal for you, @Northerner !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve combined them all into one thread to keep the conversation in one place


----------



## cherub72 (Mar 18, 2021)

I used to get a box of steret wipes for my insulin vials for my medtronic pump and emergency injections etc but when i changed gps the nurse removed them off my prescription saying i did not need them.  even though you need them to wipe the insulin bottles before injecting.  now im on the libra 2 sensors all the gps are saying is buy them from pharmacies but in the email i received it claims that certain ones do not work well with the sensor so how on earth are you supposed to know if they are the correct ones to use.  why do professionals say to use products then they get removed from prescriptions.


----------



## helli (Mar 18, 2021)

Like others, I apply my sensor straight out of the shower and often wondered if the alcohol wipe was overkill, especially as I often forget and have no problems with my sensor. 

I am happy to have less rubbish to add to landfill whatever the reason for removing them. 
If Abbott could make the applicators reusable or at least recyclable, I would be even happier.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2021)

@cherub72 the reliject ones that were supplied with the Libre are available online xx


----------



## Sugarmouse (Mar 18, 2021)

Robin said:


> Just a Libre related heads up. Had an email from Abbott this morning saying they will no longer be including alcohol wipes in the sensor package, and you should buy your own in future. (A load of waffle about CE marks and buying from external sources messing up their own CE mark if a manufacturer changes their product, but the cynic in me says, it will save them a few bob!)


It’s the first I’ve heard about it, so thank you for that.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 18, 2021)

cherub72 said:


> I used to get a box of steret wipes for my insulin vials for my medtronic pump and emergency injections etc but when i changed gps the nurse removed them off my prescription saying i did not need them.  even though you need them to wipe the insulin bottles before injecting.  now im on the libra 2 sensors all the gps are saying is buy them from pharmacies but in the email i received it claims that certain ones do not work well with the sensor so how on earth are you supposed to know if they are the correct ones to use.  why do professionals say to use products then they get removed from prescriptions.



I’m not sure that is universal advice. I’ve never been advised to wipe an insulin vial before use. And a DSN specifically advosed me *against* using alcohol wipes on injection sites, because she sait it could toughen the skin (or was it dry it? it was a long time ago!).

I note that Dexcom packaging suggests liberal use of an alcohol wipe, but I assumed that was more a kinda US thing, and I don’t tend really feel the need to do that myself, as long as I am generally showered and so on.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 18, 2021)

I haven’t had an email from Abbott yet , if I do I will buy the ones we used at work


----------



## Drummer (Mar 18, 2021)

There are massive supply problems at the moment - and stupid things like the same thing being available but folded differently so it doesn't fit into the specially designed packaging - folded square instead of oblong for instance.
My acquaintance with the knitting kits has not got dozens, if not hundreds of kits with one or more components missing. It is not going to end well, I fear.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 18, 2021)

My understanding is, that, the wipes are/were provided more to remove natural oils  or moisturiser from the skin so the sensor adhered better rather than to kill germs .
So imo a shower before applying one  and not applying moisturiser to the area should be fine , personally I prefer to use an alcohol wipe as I tend to apply my sensor at bedtime  that’s in early hrs of the morning for me and I don’t shower   then .


----------



## Helrobs (Apr 20, 2021)

Well hello. Just opened my new freestyle libra to find no wipes! Obs should look at my emails more closely . . . . Glad to have learnt why this is so from the forum & will keep in touch. I do think it's tight when you look at the cost of the unit if not available to a prescription user . . . . Still a great asset to diabetic control & won't lose the faith.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 20, 2021)

Just given the spot a good wash and obviously dry it thoroughly, before applying the sensor.  It ain't rocket science, is it?


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Apr 20, 2021)

Not libre but Accu-Chek has ceased supplying free batteries. No email, was informed when i went to order some. "We will supply you with a list of were to buy replacement batteries from." I was taken aback, thought it was an april fools joke. Do they think boots were the vouchers were for wouldn't sell them to me? I said no you don't need to bother thanks, i'll go to poundland and get apack of 24 for a quid.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 21, 2021)

Well, as most nurses don’t use alcohol wipes when taking blood these days I hardly think it’s anything worth bothering about. Nobody cleans their fingers with alcohol wipes before doing a BG test, and fingers often go where no bit of your arm goes. What’s the big fuss about ?

I suspect that Abbott have realised, or been told, that it’s nothing more than a ritual.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Apr 21, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> I suspect that Abbott have realised, or been told, that it’s nothing more than a ritual.


Could be. I think their explanation is also plausible: they had supply issues and there was some issue with regulation that makes it easier just to drop the wipes than to replace them. (The two explanations aren't exclusive, of course.)


----------



## helli (Apr 21, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> Well, as most nurses don’t use alcohol wipes when taking blood these days I hardly think it’s anything worth bothering about. Nobody cleans their fingers with alcohol wipes before doing a BG test, and fingers often go where no bit of your arm goes.


I understand from a paramedic that alcohol wipes are not used for cleaning fingers before a blood test because the alcohol can affect the results.


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2021)

I rather assumed that part of the reasoning was that it would get rid of any grease on the skin that might stop the sensor adhering well.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2021)

I assumed the same as you Robin - but most people wash 100% of their body more than once a fortnight so it's hardly going to be a problem with Libre sensors every 2 weeks!


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 22, 2021)

Always use alcohol wipes so will self fund when stopped, definitely helps with adhesion removing oils & deodorants. Still think its cost cutting measure more than anything else.


----------



## pm133 (Apr 23, 2021)

Those alcohol wipes will be costing Abbott a couple of pennies, if that. A truly insigificant amount compared to the profit they are making on the products.
This isn't going to be a cost thing I wouldn't have thought.
I'm more persuaded that it will be a regulatory thing, which is a nightmare for pharma companies when it comes to making even minor modifications to products or processes. Handing some of that control over to another organisation for such a minor thing as an alcohol wipe is not a good risk to be taking so I can understand their position.

I don't use them anyway. Not had any problems with adhesion yet. Removing them is another matter!!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 24, 2021)

I reckon I've read somewhere that it IS a regulatory issue, because Abbott don't make them hence can't oversee their production and handling before they receive them.


----------



## AliW (May 19, 2021)

I haven't read every single post in this forum, sorry. 
My thoughts are that they will hardly save much money on doing this, so I take their excuse at its word, and think they are just plainly incompetent and lacking in care.
If they really wanted to save the planet and needless cost they should stop manufacturing environmentally damaging, plastic throwaway insertors and instead produce reusable ones at a fraction of the price. They could supply just the inner pad (suitably sterilised) which we could mount on a reusable insertor. What say?!


----------



## trophywench (May 20, 2021)

Like I said, it is nothing to do with money.  Who uses them anyway?


----------



## BigMalc (May 20, 2021)

I use them, well I say use them.  I stick them in my first aid kit!


----------



## Lucyr (May 20, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Like I said, it is nothing to do with money.  Who uses them anyway?


They’re the perfect size for cleaning blood off your finger after testing when out and about now that we can’t lick them any more


----------



## helli (May 20, 2021)

Just wondered whether surgical spirit will help those who want to continue with "alcohol wipes". 
I have always been concerned by the additional waste from individually wrapped wipes. 
But you could get a bottle of surgical spirit and just use a tissue.


----------



## trophywench (May 20, 2021)

Surgical spirit hardens the skin - rub it on the sides and back of heels to prevent blisters whilst doing very long walks - start doing it well before the walk.

Snag - takes ages for the hard skin to revert back to soft again.


----------



## dante01 (Jul 2, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Surgical spirit hardens the skin - rub it on the sides and back of heels to prevent blisters whilst doing very long walks - start doing it well before the walk.
> 
> Snag - takes ages for the hard skin to revert back to soft again.




Diabetics shouldn't do such things with their feet anyway. Having hardened skin on your feet can disguise or make it harder to  notice and diagnose foot ulcers developing beneath the hardened skin!

They stopped prescribing alcoholic swabs for use by type 1 diabetcs injecting insulin decades ago. You don't need to swab the skin and it does more harm than good if continually doing so on a regulat basis.

The main purpose awarded to the swabs in relation to the Libre sensors was to remove any adhesive residue that may have remained from a previous sensor. You can actually get  a products such as Lift Plus that do this without alcohol and which are approved for use in medical scenarios. It is basically what is used to remove adhesive residue and or patches in hospitals and what most insulin pump patients have prescribed when they start on an insulinn pump. Not only is it useful when wanting to remove the adhesive residue, it is also handy when wanting to remove the sensor itself. It will make it easier to loosen the sensor and remove it.

While the use alcohol based swabs isn't really a necessity, keeping the skin in the area you ae apply a sensor  clean is of some importance. All you really need to do is clean the area with fragrance free soap that hasn't a moisturising element incorporated into it. The absence of fragrance or moisturising agents is simply to aid the adhesion of the sensor and not something that would otherwise harm you or make you more prone to an infection.

If insistent on still using alcohol to swab the area then simply buy a bottle of isopropyl from a pharmacist and use cotton wool dampened with it. You don't need to use or buy swabs.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 2, 2021)

I haven’t been using anything, I just clean my arm. Like you say I don’t clean the area before I injicwt my insulin so I viewed it as the same thing


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2021)

Well neither do I use anything - I remember my GP saying to me that 'as long as one is socially clean no need to do anything else before jabbing' to which I asked 'what the hell does socially clean mean - not an expression I've heard before? - apparently washing regularly and not smelly etc! - but as the OP is saying her Libre sensors simply fail to stick and fall off, simply trying to be helpful is all.

I've never ever been even asked if pump cannulas stick OK, let alone had anything prescribed to unstick them or remove residue, so clearly I'm not most pump users.  Anyway if you have adhesive residue from anything, by far the easiest/kindest way of removing it is with a clean finger dipped in Vaseline, smeared over said residue, left for a minute, then wiped off with same finger, followed by damp flannel.  No idea if eg Sudocreme works as well as Vaseline always did and still does.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 2, 2021)

trophywench said:


> No idea if eg Sudocreme works as well as Vaseline always did and still does.


Wouldn't know about Sudocreme but baby oil also works a treat and moisturises too xx


----------



## dante01 (Jul 2, 2021)

You should avoid using anything that moisturises the skin or leaves the skin oily if intending to reapply a sensor in the same area. The oil in the moisturising product makes it less likely that the adhesive with adhere to the skin. It is specifically why Abbott advise against cleaning the area with soap that may include  a fragrance or a moisturising element to it.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 2, 2021)

@dante01 nobody suggested it if you were applying in the same area but most people don't use the same area as your also advised against that


----------



## dante01 (Jul 2, 2021)

Most people will repeatedly locate the sensor on the same arm (usually the left). It is mainly because it is far easier and more intuative to use the right hand to hold the meter or your phone while scanning the sensor. The opposite is obviously the case if you are left as opposed to being right handed. While inadvisable to locate the sensor exactly where it was previously located, there's enough space on your arm to locate it far enough away from where it was previously located without it causing an issue. It isn't like it is when injecting insulin and you are only applying the sensore once every 14 days so you are unlikely cause issues.


----------



## helli (Jul 2, 2021)

dante01 said:


> Most people will repeatedly locate the sensor on the same arm.


That is the opposite of my experience and my observation. 
Many people alternate their arms so they can allow one sensor to bed in before activating it. 
That gives nearly 2 weeks for the unsensored arm to recover. 

As for cleaning/alcohol wipes - my understand is the main purpose is to remove any _grease _which may stop the sensor sticking properly. This thread is the first time I have seen anyone  (including Abbott) suggest that their purpose is to remove any glue from previous sensors. 
I apply my sensor as soon as I get out of the shower. I avoid using any soap/shower gel that includes moisturiser and do not moisturise my arm before applying the sensor. It sticks well.


----------



## dante01 (Jul 2, 2021)

Here's a link to the Lift Plus product I mentioned earlier. It is available on prescription:









						Lift Plus® | Opus Healthcare
					

LiftPlus® - A highly effective medical adhesive remover that helps reduce the pain associated with the removal of medical appliances




					www.opus-healthcare.co.uk
				




They do a swab as well as a spray.


----------



## dante01 (Jul 2, 2021)

helli said:


> That is the opposite of my experience and my observation.
> Many people alternate their arms so they can allow one sensor to bed in before activating it.
> That gives nearly 2 weeks for the unsensored arm to recover.
> 
> ...






Yes, Abbott do suggest the swabs are or were included to remove oily residue:



> Since the alcohol wipes are removed, have the instructions to apply the sensor changed?​No. The instructions for sensor application remain the same—wash the area with a plain soap (non-moisturising and fragrance free) and dry,* clean with an alcohol wipe to remove any oily residue* that may prevent the sensor from sticking properly and allow the skin to fully dry before applying the sensor. Please refer to the sensor insert for step-by-step instructions.











						FreeStyle Glucose Meters
					

Answers to all your commonly asked questions




					freestylediabetes.co.uk
				





This is true, but the fact is that the sensors do also  leave remnants of adhesive on your skin when you remove them.

As to where you locate it, Abbott have no objections to it being the same arm. The only advise they give it that the site isn't the same place each time you apply the sensor.



> To prevent discomfort or skin irritation, you should select a different site other than the one most recently used.



They suggest at least 2.5 cm (1 inch) away from an injection site so I'd assume that to be the same as far as how far away another sensor would need to be applied from where one was previously located? Two weeks is plenty of time for the site to recover.


And you only shower once every 2 weeks do you or are you discarding sensors before they've expired and whenever you shower?


According to Abbott, baby oil is indeed an option if looking for something to remove the adhesive or loosen the sensor when removing one:



Also note that Abbott also suggest using medical adhesive removers similar to  the Lift Plus option I mentioned. No idea as to whether or not the options they list are available on prescription though?


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 2, 2021)

None of those adhesive removers are expensive. I don’t see why they should be on prescription, any more than toilet roll should be prescribed to folk with IBS. I don’t find the sensors leave any residue on the skin, as it happens. Used to leave red circles, till they upgraded the adhesive, which was a useful guide to switching sites.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 2, 2021)

Not expensive to you doesn't mean it's the same situation for everyone so nobody should be made to feel ashamed if circumstances means they need a little help and receive it on prescription rather than buying it themselves


----------



## grovesy (Jul 2, 2021)

I always get left with an adhesive ring where the sensor has been , like when a plaster is removed.


----------



## helli (Jul 2, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I always get left with an adhesive ring where the sensor has been , like when a plaster is removed.


So does Theresa May


----------



## grovesy (Jul 2, 2021)

helli said:


> So does Theresa May
> View attachment 17705


Yeah!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 2, 2021)

Personally I have no trouble removing the sticky residue , Now just rub it iff with my fingers .
But I may try Vaseline, thanks for the tip @trophywench


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2021)

Well - just happens it's something I've always got some of - doesn't matter if you've not used it for ages, never goes off!

Not sure why on earth dante thinks some of us only shower once a fortnight when we need to start a new sensor?  In between, we shower and just avoid 'scrubbing' over the sensor, same as we do our pump cannulas/patch pumps if we have em.  They don't fall off me when they're wet!  Just have to be careful with em is all.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2021)

Kaylz - we all have to 'cut our cloth according to our means' - whether it's me spending over £100 on a pair of gorgeous Bruno Magli summer shoes - cos I wanted them, they fitted me like gloves and I could afford them or stepdaughter with 4 kids who did our shopping in lockdown, so we paid for her shopping too - and I'm sorry you don't have parents who can help you out more with such things.  It isn't 'luck' that we've currently got more than enough cash for our own needs - we've both worked, hard, all our lives, to amass it.  When we both got together in 1998, we were both in debt.  So - we enjoy it - and we're both still directors of a limited company and trustees of a local charity - so in that way though both of these we willingly volunteered to undertake - we both still 'work' to some extent.


----------



## dante01 (Jul 3, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Well - just happens it's something I've always got some of - doesn't matter if you've not used it for ages, never goes off!
> 
> Not sure why on earth dante thinks some of us only shower once a fortnight when we need to start a new sensor?  In between, we shower and just avoid 'scrubbing' over the sensor, same as we do our pump cannulas/patch pumps if we have em.  They don't fall off me when they're wet!  Just have to be careful with em is all.



The comment relating to showing was targetted at the person I quoted. They appeared to be dismissing anything I'd said based on their experience and only related the fact that they have no issues with residue when showing.

Maybe it wasn't what they ntended, but they did appear to be saying they only shower once a fortnight.
 Exactly how do you know how often they shower? I've only what they posted to draw my conclusions from.

I've never mentioned sensors or cannulas being dislodged or falling off when bathing or showing so fail to see the relevence if relating this to what I've posted? I showing regularly with both a sensor and a cannula and I've never managed to dislodge either while doing so. Yeah, it is pretty obvious that you need to take care not to dislogge them though.


----------



## dante01 (Jul 3, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Kaylz - we all have to 'cut our cloth according to our means' - whether it's me spending over £100 on a pair of gorgeous Bruno Magli summer shoes - cos I wanted them, they fitted me like gloves and I could afford them or stepdaughter with 4 kids who did our shopping in lockdown, so we paid for her shopping too - and I'm sorry you don't have parents who can help you out more with such things.  It isn't 'luck' that we've currently got more than enough cash for our own needs - we've both worked, hard, all our lives, to amass it.  When we both got together in 1998, we were both in debt.  So - we enjoy it - and we're both still directors of a limited company and trustees of a local charity - so in that way though both of these we willingly volunteered to undertake - we both still 'work' to some extent.




Prescriptions have nothing to do with buying designer clothes and or shoes  and this is  irrespective of their fit or comfort factor. If someone feels that they can afford to  subsidise their own medical needs without using a prescription then good for them, but this doesn't then award them the right to criticise anyone who doesn't or hasn't the means at their foisposal to do likewise! It doesn't even give them the right to criticise someone who uses their right to free precriptions even if wealthy enough not to need to. What next, a means tested national health service?

I'm assuming that you're not getting your designer shoes on a prescription or that they would be something your endocrinologist would presribe so what have they or your groceries got to do with anything here? I do get some footware on prescription, but I'd not regard what I get as being fashionable or even desirable. They are a necessity.

If a type 1 diabetic then you are entitled to get ftee precriptions, regardless of your age or your income and no, you cannot use it to get designer shoes, groceries or a flat screen TV. It is exclusively for the provision of medical supplies.

No idea as to why your shoe buying habits would justify you questioning another member for stating that not everyone can actually afford to buy everything they need without a precsription because this was what Kaylz was doing in reply to another member's posts on the previous page.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2021)

I was saying we can afford to help members of our family out and do, and sympathising with Kayleigh not being able to afford some of the suggestions made by other people - by no means criticising anyone.  I'm not discussing anything with you again as you seem hell bent on picking flies with anything more than only I have said.


----------



## dante01 (Jul 3, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I was saying we can afford to help members of our family out and do, and sympathising with Kayleigh not being able to afford some of the suggestions made by other people - by no means criticising anyone.  I'm not discussing anything with you again as you seem hell bent on picking flies with anything more than only I have said.




Thanks for the respon and sorry if I misunderstood what you were trying to convey 

I think my responses are quite apt given the fact that almost everything I've posted to this board seems to be dismissed by  a certain section of members here. I'm surmising because they assume I'm ill informed because I'm new?

Anyway, I don't think this board is somewhere I'd feel comfortable so probably wont be posting again.


Hope you have a nice day


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 3, 2021)

May I say I didn't say I couldn't afford it,  I was pointing out what one sees as not expensive is to someone else and nobody should be shamed for it so there was no need to single me out for financial struggles


----------

